# anagrafic residency



## 2bsicilian (Aug 23, 2010)

How hard is it to eastablish anagrafic residency in Sicily?? Sharing time in Italy and the US. What are the qualifications?????????


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

2bsicilian said:


> How hard is it to eastablish anagrafic residency in Sicily?? Sharing time in Italy and the US. What are the qualifications?????????


What do you mean by 'anagrafic' or 'anagraphic' residency?


----------



## Kongo66 (Aug 10, 2010)

*residency*



2bsicilian said:


> How hard is it to eastablish anagrafic residency in Sicily?? Sharing time in Italy and the US. What are the qualifications?????????


You need first to get a Permesso di Soggiorno (permission to stay in Italy), at one time this meant queing possibly for days at the local police station, now I believe it can be done over the internet. Then, after you have this you go to the local commune offices and apply for a residence permit. 
This can take 6 weeks to 2 months, during this time the local police will check that you are actually residing at the address you gave when applying for the residence permit. (They actually come around to see if you are there). After that you will be added to the list of residents kept at the commune.
I did this about 5 years ago so some details might be different now but in general it should be the same process.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

> How hard is it to eastablish anagrafic residency in Sicily?? Sharing time in Italy and the US. What are the qualifications?????????


Also worth mentioning - the Residenza is just an administrative procedure managed by the municipality, can take some time but not complicated. The Permesso di Soggiorno on the other hand is issued by the Ministry of Interior, and there is no automatic right to it. If you are an EU citizen no problem, but if you have a non-EU passport (USA etc.) you have to prove that you have a reason to be here (work, family etc.) and the financial means to support yourself. Otherwise you are an illegal immigrant.


----------



## 2bsicilian (Aug 23, 2010)

*Thanks........*

Thanks for the info! Appreciate the help!


----------

